# Calling Mr Columbia...I have a question



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 13, 2011)

I saw this ad on Ebay and read the description. The seller insists that the dents in the tank are factory made. Never saw that before and have my doubts but wanted to check here and make sure.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940s-Colum...416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bf35cbf0


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 13, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I saw this ad on Ebay and read the description. The seller insists that the dents in the tank are factory made. Never saw that before and have my doubts but wanted to check here and make sure.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940s-Colum...416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bf35cbf0




WOW,Factory installed dents.I wonder why schwinn never thought of that on there springers.I can hear it now,what do you do at the columbia bike factory? I install dents in the tanks.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 13, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I saw this ad on Ebay and read the description. The seller insists that the dents in the tank are factory made. Never saw that before and have my doubts but wanted to check here and make sure.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940s-Colum...416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bf35cbf0




To answer your question.........no.the dents were caused by the truss rods.......a common problem on a lot of tank bikes. I put out the question a while back on how to prevent this and there was one answer that really didn't help much. I was trying to not attach anything to the bike like a cushion. I guess we just have to be careful........

Give the seller one for creativity though.........and the benefit of doubt that they might not really know.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 13, 2011)

The factory installed dents were an option starting on early pre-war Columbia bikes. Schwinn never had an option this good and failed as a serious bicycle manufacturer because of their lack of forsite in these matters. Later on in the 1970's - 1980's Columbia had such inovations as pre-rusted parts and broken weld right from the factory. By that time even Murry and Huffy could not keep up and Columbia became the best.............*wait, none of this ever happened!*


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 13, 2011)

*lol I thought so..thanks for your replies*

I just wanted to be sure this was not an old feature I was not aware of. Maybe the seller was told that by whoever she/he purchased the bike from?


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 13, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I just wanted to be sure this was not an old feature I was not aware of. Maybe the seller was told that by whoever she/he purchased the bike from?




No, this feature was installed by the front fork after it left the factory. It is very common for this to happen.


Here is the "coffin tank" as it is supposed to look like.


----------



## panther boy (Oct 13, 2011)

*dents*

I saw this earlier--I couldn't help sending this guy a nice note---he has the only Columbia in the world with factory installed dents!! buyer beware!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 13, 2011)

Even with the dents it looks like a good deal. After all the dent's are a very common customer installed feature. Looks like a great rider. For 250 you sure would look good riding around New England.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 14, 2011)

I was watching it myself because it is a decent deal. I just was amused at the way he refered to them as factory dents. I doubt the seller believes his own story. If he thought for a moment that this is the way the tank was supposed to look he would not even have brought it up in the discription.  Those dents could be taken out with minimal paint loss but even with them it is a looker. As was said, a common rider installed feature. And by the way, all you Schwinn guys...I was just kidding.

p.s.
Corrrection on earlier reply, by the late 70's Columbia's did come with factory installed broken welds.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 14, 2011)

*I agree*

It is a decent deal but I also noticed that someone did ask a question about the dents and the seller got quite defensive about it.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 15, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> It is a decent deal but I also noticed that someone did ask a question about the dents and the seller got quite defensive about it.




Which confirms my believe that he knows they are not "Factory" and is trying to get a better price than it deserves. Rule #1 on buying on eBay, don't bid if you feel anyway uncomfortable about the seller or deal. It is not so rare a bike that another will not show up again someware.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 15, 2011)

*Agree*

I sent him a message as well saying I had spoken to the nice people on the CABE and they verfied those are not factory installed. His response was that if I could show him a picture of that bike with no dents in the tank then he would change his description. Until then he is right and we are all wrong. 
Anyone have a picture?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I had a similar incident with an Ebay seller regarding an Anniversary Phantom. I learned that engaging in an intellectual joust with an unarmed opponent was pointless! v/r Shawn


----------

